# BeQuiet purePower 350W klackert



## Razorblade12 (26. Dezember 2010)

Das Netzteil in meinem HTPC klackert. Bzw. dessen Lüfter. 
Das Netzteil ist vertikal eingebaut. 

Das Klackern ist nicht seit Anfang vorhanden. 
Leider finde ich den Kaufbeleg nicht mehr, denn das Netzteil ist definitiv keine 2 Jahre alt. 

Kann man den Lüfter gefahrlos austauschen, oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, das Ding leise zu bekommen. Der Netzteillüfter ist das Einzige, was man an dem PC hören kann und das stört ein Wenig.


----------



## mattinator (26. Dezember 2010)

BeQuiet hat vorort-Service. Das Netzteil hat bestimmt eine Seriennummer, mit der solltest Du beim Hersteller-Support Hilfe erhalten.


----------



## Razorblade12 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi mattinator, 

Danke für Deine Antwort. 
Du meinst also, einfach nur Seriennummer aufschreiben und dann mal beim Support anrufen?
Wollen die nicht nen Kaufbeleg mit Datum sehen?


----------



## mattinator (26. Dezember 2010)

Nicht unbedingt, anhand der Sereinnummer kann BeQuiet eindeutig das Produktionsdatum feststellen. Und da es sich um die Herstellergarantie handelt, sollte der Rest nicht unbedingt ein Problem sein. Ist ja nicht irgendeine Noname-Firma, die sollten schon noch auf Ihren Ruf achten und ein guter Support gehört nun mal dazu. Den gleichen Versuch könntest Du auch beim Händler starten. Auch die müssen Ihre Verkaufsbelege für das Finanzamt aufbewahren, meines Wissens sogar über 10 (6) Jahre (10- jährige Aufbewahrungsfrist von Buchführungs-Belegen | Jobsucht). Eine freundliche Anfrage hat immer noch die Chance auf eine freundliche Antwort.


----------



## Razorblade12 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nicht mal mehr, wo ich das Netzteil gekauft habe 

Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Dann werde ich heute mal Kontakt mit dem Support aufnehmen. Mehr als Nein sagen können die ja auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Razorblade12

Ohne die Rechnung können wir leider nichts machen. Hast du schon bei deinem Händler nach einer Ersatzrechnung nachgefragt? Er sollte dir in diesem Falle weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Razorblade12 (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

danke für die Antwort. 
Die Rechnung ist mittlerweile aufgetaucht und das Paket ist unterwegs. Es sollte sogar schon da sein. 
Jetzt warte ich noch auf eine Rückantwort.


----------

